# BMW M5 new car protection - Polish Angel Midlands - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

It is always a great privilege when clients come back for furthering or re-occuring services. This one was no exception. We have undertaken a number of detailing services for this one said client and ensured client and ourselves are more than pleased with the tailored detailing services we have provided. This stunning estoril blue F10 BMW M5 was collected straight from the dealership with little to no preparation to ensure there substandard valeting did not cause any forms of damage infliction, call it damage limitation. Our new car protection detail was chosen and tweeked slightly to befit the client and vehicles need's with protection using both Carpro - Cquartz ceramic sealant and Polish Angel cosmic 9h glass coat.


bmest1 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest3 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest4 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

When I said from the dealership unprepped I mean...


bmest5 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest6 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Due to a 2 day time limitation there are no preparation pictures unfortunately. Wash preparation was carried out with the following media and materials:

2 buckets with gritguard 
Carpro wash mitt's
Wheel woolies and various brushes for wheels and arches etc
CarChem luxury car shampoo
Autosmart smart wheels
Carpro iron x to remove bonded metal contamination
Carpro tar x to remove any forms of tar and bug debris
Art de shine clay cloth
Valetrpro citrus bling as lubrication for the Art de shine clay cloth
Uber drying towels

Once all wash preparation was carried out, vehicle was moved into the workshop and further blown dry using air blow tool via compressor.

Paintwork required a few light markings removing and further preparing so a perfect choice was Polish Angel invincible 9h primer with a Lake Country white ccs polishing pad on the Rupes lhr15 bigfoot dual action polisher. Fully wiped down with Carpro eraser to ensure no residue was left behind leaving a true finish which can only be described as perfect...


bmest8 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest9 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest10 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest12 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Cquartz original variant was used on clients request...


bmest13 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest14 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest15 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Which once cured and buffed left the finish looking like glass...


bmest16 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest17 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Wheels were tended to with Carpro Cquartz original sealant, tyres dressed with Maxolen tyre dressing...


bmest20 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest21 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Glass cleaned thoroughly with Carpro eraser then sealed with Gtechnic G3 glass sealant...


bmest22 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest23 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Interior was given a once over...


bmest24 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest25 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest26 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Final coating application was Polish Angel cosmic glass coat 9h...


bmest18 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bmest19 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Engine bay was tided and dressed along with exhausts polished etc leaving the vehicle looking something like this...


P1130411 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130434 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130433 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130451 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130456 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130457 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130458 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130459 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130460 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130468 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130471 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130472 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130473 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130477 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130478 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130482 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130484 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130507 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130508 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1130495 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


P1130504 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Beatiful. 

Great work as always. 

Polish angel stuff is bloody awesome


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Nice photos you capture the car perfectly.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Great work. Nice car too


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

really enjoyed reading that write up.
Top class work!!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice car and awesome work


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

brilliant work dude :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job and lovely gloss.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Beatiful.
> 
> Great work as always.
> 
> Polish angel stuff is bloody awesome


I second what he said 👍


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Good work, car looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Great work as per usual, can the polished angel be used as a stand alone protection product?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Banham49 (Aug 27, 2013)

stunning job, that colour looks amazing. would love my engine to look like that :0


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice Scott a fine result from all your hard work.

John Tht.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work Scott :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Great work again and love the colour :thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning !


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Looks proper.

Well done!


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Great work, nice car that !


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work as always Scott, very professional, and a great start in life for this M5. 

:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Great work. What I would do for that car. Amazing.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job on a stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome work! I bought Polish Angel Master Sealant last month and not had a chance to give it a blast! Buzzing for it now


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks Stunning. lovely car :argie:


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Beaubum ..
Never thought about 9h as a base for other ceramics ..


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Spot on as per usual Scott. A lovely canvas to work on


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking very nice with that combo and best colour for m5 imho


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Well , cleaned the car for the first time in 3 weeks since the detail. Paint work cleaned fantastic but these multi spoke alloys are going to give me a bad back.

Once again scott top work!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

weemaco said:


> Great work as per usual, can the polished angel be used as a stand alone protection product?


Thanks.
Yes, cosmic can be used as stand alone. I have a number of vehicles out wearing it at present with no issues what so ever.:thumb:



Banham49 said:


> stunning job, that colour looks amazing. would love my engine to look like that :0


Cheers. Bring it down and it can look that good... Well, maybe not that good if its a 1 ltr corsa as the engine in this beast is very large lol.



dooka said:


> Nice work Beaubum ..
> Never thought about 9h as a base for other ceramics ..






rinns said:


> Well , cleaned the car for the first time in 3 weeks since the detail. Paint work cleaned fantastic but these multi spoke alloys are going to give me a bad back.
> 
> Once again scott top work!


Thats what I like to hear mate... Maybe not so about the alloys as they are finicky lol.

Thanks to all that commented.:thumb:


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Fantastic work and looks great but maybe I'm biased 

Pretty sure it's Monte Carlo Blue and not Estoril Blue though?


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Top class work, on a cracking car


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

scoobyc said:


> Fantastic work and looks great but maybe I'm biased
> 
> Pretty sure it's Monte Carlo Blue and not Estoril Blue though?


It is indeed MCB but I knew what he meant


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Not too shabby!! Lol


----------

